# Orange Shrimp now Gray



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have (or at least had) five Orange Bumblebee Shrimp in my 10 gallon setup.

Lately I haven't been able to spot any of them. I just caught one chilling on a plant and it is completely discolored. It is now a brownish grey color.

What could be causing this? How do I correct it?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Odd. I know shrimp discolor when stressed. How are the water readings? I'd assume they're fine because you keep up with WCs...Hmm.

Are you feeding them enough? (just a guess)


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The water conditions are fine. I change the water in that tank quite frequently because it is so small.

Perhaps I'm not feeding them enough. I have been mainly feeding daphnia to this tank because the fish (cardinal and glo-light tetras) are so small that they don't really like flake food.

Maybe they don't like the fine sand substrate.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

thats pretty odd...i would say its from stress as well. did you just turn your lights on? i notice my dark green shrimp dont fully color up when i just turn their light on...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

My amanos used to go crazy for sinking wafers, both those intended for bottomfeeders, and the algae-based ones. Also, I've heard that feeding them food sold for crabs is generally appreciated (I think the calcium helps them) Also, if you feed them (and any other fish) cyclop-eeze, it's supposed to bring out red colors like crazy.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Good idea. I just fed some Cyclop-eeze.

I'm going to do even more water changes on this tank too. Maybe about 1 gallon every day for a while.

Someone at the fish store told me that the shrimp need iodine to molt and that I should put regular table salt in the tank. I know that putting iodized salt in the tank is generally not advised, but what do you all think?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with iodized salt for aquarium use. I don't even know how that rumor got started, but it sure has stuck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

My first thought was a lack of iodine in the water. Not sure how that would affect the shrimp's color, but I guess any problems with the carapace could result in color loss.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Carapace! I learned a new word. Thanks.

Imagine how many cool things you learn once you get that marine bio degree!

I will get some iodized salt today. I only use Kosher salt or sea salt so I don't keep it in the house.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Update: I have added some iodized salt to my tanks with shrimp.

I also have fed Cyclop-Eeze to the shrimp tanks. The orange shrimp are at lot more orange than they were a week ago. I also noticed that they are liking to eat algae. Bonus!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

from where did you get your cyclop-eeze?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I already had Cyclop-Eeze. The Old Salt recommended it for my guppy fry. I bought it at The Fish Place in North Tonawanda.

When I was there the other day for the shrimp, I bought a second can. He is currently out but he promised to order more and to order in some of their flake foods for me too.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I have never heard of orange bumble bee shrimp. My guess is you got it from a LFS, they typically just make up names (or their suppliers do). Certain foods also temporarily change the color of shrimp (Naturose Natural Astaxanthin will turn yellow shrimp bluish). I have heard that they are dying amano shrimp so it is possible your was somehow dyed. When shrimp are stressed they are typically lose some coloring and often will get a blue tint. 

shrimp don't need iodine supplementation. I have heard that crayfish and inverts with stronger shells do but dwarf shrimp do not. They should get anything they need from their diet.


----------

